# Vụ 60 sao nữ của Đài Loan bị cưỡng hiếp



## Xinh (23 Tháng tám 2012)

Thiếu gia Lý Tông Thụy (tên thật Lý Tông Hựu) bị tố đã dùng thuốc mê để cưỡng hiếp 60 nữ nghệ sỹ hạng A Đài Loan.			 				 					Phim 24H cập nhật nhanh nhất các tin tức điện ảnh, chuyện hậu trường và thông tin nóng hổi về các Ngôi sao






 		 	               	 		 			 Liên tiếp xuất hiện scandal “nóng” làm xôn xao dư luận, mới  đây các nghệ sỹ Đài Loan lại đứng trước cú sốc lớn khi vụ việc thiếu gia  Lý Tông Thụy (tên thật Lý Tông Hựu) dùng thuốc mê để cưỡng hiếp 60 nữ  nghệ sỹ hạng A đã bị đưa ra ngoài ánh sáng.
 Theo trang tin 21Cn.com, Lý Tông Hựu là một công tử nổi tiếng chịu  chơi ở xứ Đài. Mặc dù mới 27 tuổi nhưng danh sách bạn gái của y đã kéo  dài với những tên tuổi  người mẫu, ca sỹ và diễn viên nổi tiếng Hoa ngữ.



 _Báo chí Đài Loan đăng tải lời tố cáo Lý Tông Hựu xâm phạm tình dục của 60 sao nữ_​ Với thói quen giải trí tại nhiều quán bar, nhà hàng nổi tiếng, thiếu  gia họ Lý có cơ hội quen biết với những người bạn trong làng nghệ thuật.  Trong vòng một năm qua, y đã trực tiếp dùng thuốc mê để chiếm đoạt thể  xác của 60 nữ nghệ sỹ. Không chỉ xâm phạm tình dục, Lý Tông Hữu còn quay  lại toàn bộ quá trình đó để “làm kỷ niệm”. Sau khi đối phương tỉnh lại,  y chủ động nhắc nhở các cô gái nên dùng thuốc tránh thai.


 

 _Lý Tông Hựu có một danh sách bạn gái và nạn nhân tình dục với toàn tên tuổi nghệ sỹ nổi tiếng_​ Một mặt khác, Lý Tông Hựu còn sở hữu một danh sách tên các nạn nhân  sắp xếp theo thứ tự từ A đến Z và thường xuyên chia sẻ với bạn bè những  đoạn video "chiến lợi phẩm" của mình.
 Nhờ thế lực của gia đình nên hành vi thất đức và hèn hạ của chàng  công tử này vẫn được che chắn, bảo vệ.  Cho tới gần đây, một số nạn nhân  – trong đó có hai chị em nghệ sĩ đã mạnh dạn đứng lên tố cáo thì thủ  đoạn của y mới bị phát giác. Cùng lúc đó, số lượng nghệ sỹ từng “vào  tròng” của thiếu gia này cũng khiến dư luận vô cùng sửng sốt.





 _"Yêu râu xanh" từng nhiều lần bị bắt gặp thân mật các cô gái khác nhau tại quán bar, trung tâm giải trí_​ Cũng theo 21Cn, Lý Tông Hựu từng có quan hệ tình cảm với nhiều nghệ  sỹ như Ngô Á Hinh, Bạch Khâm Huệ, Lâm Lợi Phi…Hiện tại, anh đang tìm  hiểu người mẫu Joyce nhưng vẫn thường xuyên bị bắt gặp tình tứ ôm hôn  các cô gái trẻ khác nhau tại tụ điểm vui chơi giải trí.
 Hiện tại vụ việc của “yêu râu xanh” trẻ tuổi này đang làm náo loạn  showbiz Đài Loan. Các nữ nghệ sỹ đều tỏ ra hoang mang khi được hỏi về  phạm vi vụ việc – xảy ra với những bạn bè đồng nghiệp thân cận của họ.
 Trong khi đó, các cơ quan truyền thông cũng đẩy mạnh việc đăng tải  thông tin và tìm kiếm bằng chứng từ phía các nạn nhân nhằm mục đích nhờ  tới pháp luật can thiệp.


 		                     HChâu (Theo 21cn)


----------

